# Forum Argomenti di discussione IVA - Intrastat - SPESOMETRO - San Marino  spesometro - autofatture

## tecno1

Scusate la domanda ma in vista dello spesometro, le fatture da fornitori extra ue,  per servizi ricevuti, vanno registrati con autofattura.
Nello spesometro vanno riportati i dati del fornitore reale o della ditta che emetter autofattura?
Lo dico perchè il mio programma rileva come fornitore la nostra ditta (x l'autofattura).
Cosa è corretto?
Grazie.
saluti.

----------


## tecno1

Sto cercando di capire le istruzioni al modello polivalente ma sono nel pallone.
Se emetto un autofattura per servizi extra cee ricevuti, quindi: Autofattura emessa ai sensi dell'art.  17, c. 2 e dell'art. 7 ter  D.P.R. 633/1972, si dovrà compilare il quadro FR o FE?
Si parla di autofattura in entrambi e non ho ben capito.
Qualcuno che ha più esperienza in materia mi sa dire qualcosa?
Grazie per la pazienza.

----------


## clamence

A giudicare dalle istruzioni: 
Quadro FE
"La casella Autofattura va selezionata in caso di autofatture emesse in ottemperanza al disposto dell*articolo 17, secondo
comma*, del dPR n. 633 del 1972 a seguito di un *acquisto da un soggetto non residente* senza stabile organizzazione che
non si sia identificato direttamente o non abbia nominato un rappresentante fiscale"
Tenendo presente che intra e importazioni sono escluse dalla comunicazione, mi pare rimanga il caso degli acquisti di servizi extra-ue.
Quadro FR
"La casella Autofattura va selezionata in caso di 
 autofatture emesse per operazioni rientranti nella fattispecie disciplinata dagli articoli 7-bis e 7-ter del dPR n. 633 del
1972 in mancanza degli elementi identificativi del fornitore non residente;
 acquisto da un imprenditore agricolo esonerato ai sensi dellarticolo 34, comma 6, del dPR n. 633 del 1972, dallemis-
sione della fattura;
 acquisto per il quale il cessionario o committente obbligato alla comunicazione, non avendo ricevuto la fattura da parte
del fornitore o avendola ricevuta per un importo inferiore a quello reale, regolarizza con lemissione di autofattura o di
fattura integrativa e con il versamento della relativa imposta ai sensi dellarticolo 6, comma 8 del decreto legislativo n.
471 del 1997 e dellarticolo 46, comma 5 del DL n. 331 del 1993."
Casi abbastanza limite..
Per il reverse charge invece:
"La casella Reverse charge va selezionata nelle ipotesi di cui allarticolo 17 quinto e sesto comma del dPR n. 633 del 1972
(acquisto di materiale doro e dargento e le prestazioni di servizi rese nel settore edile da soggetti subappaltatori) e in quelle di cui allarticolo 74, commi 7 e 8 (acquisti di rottami e metalli non ferrosi) dello stesso decreto"
Riepilogando in FE autofattura per servizi extra-Ue, in FR operazioni in reverse charge per subappalti edilizia. 
Spero qualcuno voglia confermare/smentire.

----------


## tecno1

Grazie per la risposta, mi creano confusione le istruzioni in quanto, avendo fatture di servizi ricevuti da fornitori extra cee, imputabili all'art. 7 ter e avendo registrato l'autofattura come da ART., 17, ....... mi sembrano valide entrambe le casistiche per la stessa fattura.
A meno che, nel quadro FR, per i servizi relativi all'art. 7 ter vadano solo le autofatture emesse in mancanza della fattura del fornitore??
Forse è così?
Ma siamo sicuri che non lo prorogano ancora???!!! :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## niron21

Allora la procedura dovrebbe essere che le fatture acquisto articolo 17 (subappalto edilizia, oro e microprocessori) vanno inserite solo nel quadro fatture ricevute spuntando la casella reverse change e NON VA inserita l'autofattura nel quadro fatture emesse.
Giusto?

----------


## sabrinallt

> A giudicare dalle istruzioni: 
> Quadro FE
> "La casella Autofattura va selezionata in caso di autofatture emesse in ottemperanza al disposto dell*articolo 17, secondo
> comma*, del dPR n. 633 del 1972 a seguito di un *acquisto da un soggetto non residente* senza stabile organizzazione che
> non si sia identificato direttamente o non abbia nominato un rappresentante fiscale"
> Tenendo presente che intra e importazioni sono escluse dalla comunicazione, mi pare rimanga il caso degli acquisti di servizi extra-ue.
> Quadro FR
> "La casella Autofattura va selezionata in caso di 
>  autofatture emesse per operazioni rientranti nella fattispecie disciplinata dagli articoli 7-bis e 7-ter del dPR n. 633 del
> ...

  Nelle istruzioni di quest'anno con riferimento alle autofatture le istruzioni riportano: 
La casella Autofattura va selezionata in caso di autofatture emesse in ottemperanza al disposto dellarticolo 17, secondo comma, del dPR n. 633 del 1972 a seguito di un acquisto da un soggetto non residente.  
E' quindi stata apportata una modifica....  
Ho trovato un articolo del sole 24 ore che riferisce la necessità di inserirle.... 
ne riporto uno stralcio:  
L'autofattura con i soggetti esteri entra nello spesometro. Uno dei chiarimenti forniti dalle Faq pubblicate nel sito dell'agenzia delle Entrate, con cui è stata data risposta ad alcuni dei dubbi sollevati in merito alla corretta compilazione della comunicazione, è che in presenza di operazioni con soggetti non residenti in cui deve essere emessa l'autofattura da parte del cessionario o committente stabilito nel territorio dello Stato, tale autofattura andrà evidenziata, attraverso la barratura della apposita casella, all'interno del quadro FE (fatture emesse) e andrà inserita, alternativamente, all'interno del quadro FR (fatture ricevute), nel caso in cui sia impossibile identificare la controparte estera, o all'interno del quadro SE (acquisti di servizi da non residenti), nel caso in cui sia, invece, possibile identificare la controparte.  
Quindi vorrei sapere voi come vi state muovendo? le autofatture ai sensi dell'art. 17 comma 2 sono relative sia ad acquisti intra che non andrebbero messi in SE in quanto già oggetto di Intra....sia ad acquisti extra UE che vanno in SE....ma possono essere relative anche ad acquisti tipo da Amazon che non vanno in Intra xche l'intra lo fa il rappresentate fiscale italiano, ma vanno integrate ed annotate in reg acq. e vendite iva..... 
le registrate tutte?

----------


## da.ma.0221

_Ho queste istruzioni che forse aiutano a capire un po' meglio..._ Le operazioni intraUE non vanno incluse nello spesometro in quanto, come evidenziato nella
citata Circolare n. 24/E, sono già acquisite mediante i modelli INTRA.
Sul punto, si rammenta che vanno comunicate tramite i modd. Intra:
 le cessioni di beni intraUE e le prestazioni di servizi diverse da quelle ex artt. 7-quater e 7-
quinquies, DPR n. 633/72;
 gli acquisti di beni intraUE e le prestazioni di servizi c.d. generiche ex art. 7-ter, DPR n. 633/72.
Esempio 
Nel 2014 la Alfa srl ha effettuato un acquisto di beni da un fornitore spagnolo.
Poiché per detta operazione la società ha presentato il mod. Intra, i relativi dati non
vanno inclusi nello spesometro.
Esempio 
Nel 2014 la Gamma & Delta snc ha effettuato una cessione di beni intraUE.
Poiché per detta operazione la società ha presentato il mod. Intra, i relativi dati non
vanno inclusi nello spesometro.
Esempio 
Nel 2014 la Beta srl, società di autotrasporti, è stata incaricata da una ditta francese
del trasporto di beni da Genova a Avignone.
La società ha emesso una fattura senza IVA ai sensi dellart. 7-ter, DPR n. 633/72.
Poiché per detta operazione la società ha presentato il mod. Intra, i relativi dati non
vanno inclusi nello spesometro.
OPERAZIONI ESTERE CHE NON COSTITUISCONO IMPORTAZIONI / ACQUISTI INTRAUE
Gli acquisti da soggetti esteri che non costituiscono né operazioni intraUE né importazioni,
rilevanti ai fini IVA in Italia, per i quali lacquirente italiano deve provvedere agli obblighi ex art.
17, comma 2, DPR n. 633/72, ossia:
 allintegrazione della fattura estera (fornitore UE);
 allemissione dellautofattura (fornitore extraUE);
devono essere indicati nello spesometro.
Tenendo presenti i chiarimenti forniti dallAgenzia delle Entrate nella Nota 19.11.2013, prot. n.
0136693, per le operazioni in esame vanno compilati i seguenti quadri:
 quadro SE  acquisti di servizi da non residenti se limpresa è in possesso dei dati identificativi
del soggetto non residente;
ovvero
 quadro FR  fatture ricevute se il documento ricevuto dallimpresa non contiene tutti i predetti
dati (ad esempio, in caso di acquisto tramite Internet per il quale il fornitore estero emette una
documentazione priva delle proprie generalità anagrafiche ovvero dello Stato estero o
questultimo è illeggibile). In tal caso va barrata la casella 7 Autofattura e indicata quale partita
IVA quella dellimpresa italiana;
 quadro FE  fatture emesse. In tal caso va barrata la casella 6 Autofattura.
In caso di utilizzo della modalità aggregata è necessario compilare:
 il quadro BL  operazioni con soggetti non residenti in forma aggregata e il quadro FA 
operazioni documentate da fattura esposte in forma aggregata;
 il solo quadro FA in mancanza dei dati identificativi del soggetto non residente.
Esempio 
Nel 2014 la Zeta srl ha acquistato biglietti aerei, per le trasferte dei dipendenti, con
tratte miste UE ed extraUE.
La società ha emesso unautofattura per la parte nazionale del volo, non imponibile ai
sensi dellart. 9, comma 1, n. 1), DPR n. 633/72.
Detta operazione va comunicata dalla società compilando il quadro SE (in quanto
possiede i dati del soggetto estero) e il quadro FE.
Esempio 
Nel 2014 la ditta individuale ACCABBI ha acquistato beni da una società austriaca
avente un rappresentante fiscale in Italia.
Per limpresa italiana loperazione non costituisce un acquisto intraUE. Avendo
ricevuto una fattura dal rappresentante fiscale, la ditta italiana ha emesso
unautofattura. Detta operazione va comunicata compilando il quadro SE (in quanto laditta possiede i dati del soggetto estero) e il quadro FE.  
spero di esserti stata di aiuto

----------

